

Just launched my portfolio - andersdrage
http://www.andersdrage.com

======
andreash
Really polished work Anders. Got some superslick projects on that portfolio ;)
What can you tell us about the tech behind the page? All hand coded?

~~~
andersdrage
It's all hand coded yes, done by my friend André Elvan who works at
[http://www.vaersaagod.no/](http://www.vaersaagod.no/).

It's built on Craft as a CMS. Thanks for the lovely feedback!

------
davezuko
Took a while to load (I'm at a coffee shop) but am really loving that
dropdown.

------
timmillwood
Took me a while to work out what to do (my mouse doesn't have horizontal
scroll).

------
andersdrage
Would love some feedback from the Hacker News community!

~~~
kravee25
The horizontal scroll feature is really slick! Nice work

